# Husqvarna dealer trimmer spiffs



## sawtooth (Jul 21, 2010)

Question for Husqvarna dealers... have any of you received your "trimmer spiff" payments? I submitted at least 4 groups of 5 sales online, well over a month ago, and still have not received my $$$ in the mail....
any luck out there?

:angry2:


----------

